# vg30e top dead center



## tbr3 (Jan 18, 2007)

Hi everyone, I am new to this site, it is awesome! Am getting set to do a complete timing belt with all the other goodies on my '94 xe vg30e, can anyone tell me how to find top dead center?

Thanks!!!


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

If you go with a Gates Timing belt componant kit, it will give you the belt, tensioner and instructions as to replacing it. 

ANyway, you will line up the 0 degree timing mark on the crank to the pointer on the cover. When you remove the upper cover, the right cam sprocket (on the passenger side) timing mark will be roughly at 11 o'clock and the left side (driver's) mark will be at roughly 1 o'clock. If they are 180 degrees out, you will need to turn the crank one more revolution. You will see timing mark indicators on the rear cover, but they aren't much use as the cam sprocket marks will each be slightly ouboard of these cover marks. The marks you need to be concerned about are on the new timing belt. It should have two solid white lines and one dashed line on the belt and may have an arrow indication direction. The dashed line on the belt lines up with the right side cam sprocket timing mark (will be on your left, if you're looking head on at the engine) and the solid lines will line up with the left cam and crank timing marks (the crank sprocket mark will be at roughly 5 o'clock). Once you get the belt on, loosen the tensioner bolt, turn the right bank cam sprocket a few teeth counter-clockwise to let the spring-loaded tensioner take up the slack, and tighten the tensioner nut to spec. You should be able to turn the timing belt 90 degrees between the sprocket with your thumb and forefinger if it's properly tensioned. If you overtighten it, it will make a whining noise.


----------



## tbr3 (Jan 18, 2007)

Thank you very much, i really appreciate it!!


----------

